# nutes



## dozer42 (Apr 10, 2006)

i was just wondering what type of nutes to feed my plants. i have ladies that are 3 week old. i have not feed them any nutes through the soil yet. all of their nutes has been sprayed on the leaves. i know that i need N for veg stage but is there any certain name brand that i should use? or a certain N % that i should be using?

i also plan on feeding my plants all organic nutes once i put them out side. should i feed them organicly right now or will regular nutes work?

SUPERTHRIVE: dose anyone use this stuff? my buddy suggested using 6 drops per gallon of water, every time i water (every 5 days or so).


----------



## Mutt (Apr 10, 2006)

Fox Farms makes a great trio pack. Organic fert. for soil. see through a whole grow.

Superthrive. only 1 tsp. per gallon. only use it in the veg. stage. no more than 1X a week.


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2006)

hey dozer..I 'never' use super thrive, nor do I foliar feed , _unless_ I am trying to correct a defficiency.
  Fox Farms products are very good, I'm being slowley converted from my old standby.."Age Old" products. Which I've used for years. A good product, but I'm finding FF to be even more to my likeing.

   High N for veg and high P for flowering.


----------

